# DNA test on my GSD mix.



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Her ears look really small because the blend into the black blanket.









I got results back from the wisdom swab DNA test. 

She is GSD, Shetland sheep dog, chow, and mix breed. She comes from a long line of pure bred German shepherds on one side of the family. So mostly GSD.

The mix breeds in her could be made up of these dogs. 
18.11% glen of imaal terrier
6.26% shiba inu
4.20% standard poodle
3.84% chinook
3.17% am staff

Pretty neat I think it made sense to me. There was something about her face that made me think some type of Asia breed she gets those wrinkles on the forehead and thats the chow. She is not big only 45lb. So the sheltie makes sense she also have lots of herding tendencies like heel nipping. She is getting good at frisbee now too. Most of the time she looks like a GSD and she is protective and smart. 

The 3 main breeds that do make my dogs DNA I can see. Everything but the GSD was kind of a surprise but not crazy. I am happy I did it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting, I raised and showed Shelties for 20 years, do not see a bit of Sheltie in her. Also, Shelties do not nip heels for herding, that is more heeler and border collie. Not sure I believe the Sheltie part, sorry


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interesting. I have heard those DNA tests are hit or miss, but what the hey, it was fun

She's really pretty, love her face and she looks very happy and has a lovely home and backyard!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They are hit or miss...I would think definitely some Husky *or Kelpie* but see no Sheltie either, sorry!
She is adorable though and I am envious of your location


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

She's very beautiful! I've been thinking about having a DNA test done on Sadie...both vets I've taken her to think she has cattle dog in her.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

She is a pretty one. Looks like maybe she could have gotten some of her striking color from the Shiba but sure can't see any terrior or poodle in her Those DNA tests are interesting.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im really interested in doing this with Dakota. However I dont know much about the tests...I would prefer to send in a swab without telling them ANYTHING about what she looks like or what I think she is mixed with...you know, just to see what they come up with.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

What if a vet does a blood DNA test or a combination of both a swab and blood test? Does anyone know what percent accuracy that would have?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

The sheltie was a surprise. I agree I do not think she looks like a sheltie but it would explain her smaller frame. With DNA it's not all about how they look. Maybe not sheltie but some other type of smaller herding dog. She learns fast is willing to try anything I ask her to do. She is very active. 

I thought husky would pop up for sure but it did not that was weird. Not much about her is husky other then how she looks. 

With these DNA test for some reason if a dog was bred in another country the DNA will not match. So say her great grandparents were European bred GSD bred to American bred GSD. This would mean the European grandparents DNA will not show up. Like European bred dogs DNA is that different I think that is odd. If anyone can explain that to me more please do. 

I thought poodle was weird but it is such a small %. Could have been a great grand parent was part poodle. As for terrier her fur is corse and she is a gopher killer. 

We love her and it's fun to know your mutts family tree. We did the swap they had no idea what cookie looked like. It was $50 on amazon. I am happy I did it.


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

I've done this test on my dog chance. He came back as GSD and like 7 other breeds. After the test I found the owner of his parents and the only correct breed was the GSD. So many of the breeds have similar DNA, it's hard for the test to tell them apart. It's a fun thing to do though, and that's all that matters.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I also chuckled with the Glen of Imal terrier. These are a pretty rare breed, can't picture two many of them running loose on the streets to breed.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I also chuckled with the Glen of Imal terrier. These are a pretty rare breed, can't picture two many of them running loose on the streets to breed.


Yeah I honestly never heard of one before. Maybe some different terrier maybe.

The chinook was a weird one to pop up too.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Glen of Immal terrier


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

wyominggrandma said:


> Glen of Immal terrier


 
I scratched my head on that one too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Shiba Inu seems to come up a lot in these tests.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

An adopter of ours did a DNA test on a mixed breed we adopted to them, we had him listed as Schnauzer x Corgi. 
It came back part Saluki of all things. I've never even seen one IRL, let alone a bunch of them roaming the streets.




> We just got back the results of Fred's DNA test. You aren't going to believe this: he is said to be 37-74% Saluki, 10-19% Brittany, Greyhound and Pomeranian and less than 10% Dachshund and Poodle. We are taking that with a grain of salt! Whatever his parentage, he is much admired by all who meet him!


I honestly don't think one of those things is in this dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> An adopter of ours did a DNA test on a mixed breed we adopted to them, we had him listed as Schnauzer x Corgi.
> It came back part Saluki of all things. I've never even seen one IRL, let alone a bunch of them roaming the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


Schnauzer x Corgi looks about right to me!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Face looks Cavalier King Charles Spaniel-ish.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> An adopter of ours did a DNA test on a mixed breed we adopted to them, we had him listed as Schnauzer x Corgi.
> It came back part Saluki of all things. I've never even seen one IRL, let alone a bunch of them roaming the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


What DNA test did you use because they are all different. Also if there are no pure bred grand parents the results are not going to very good. If you have a mix breed that has No pure bred grand parents for a few generation the test will come back kind of funny. These test work best if grandparents were pure bred. That's my understanding.

Also samples can and do get mixed up. You can always demand a re test if the results came back too crazy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> An adopter of ours did a DNA test




We didn't do it. I'm sometimes tempted to try w/my pin-up girl, Libby, but don't want to waste the money.


----------

